# Xikar's Lifetime Warranty



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

I know Xikar has a lifetime warranty. I've got a few cutters and lighters that were bombed to me from guys leaving country. Some are in need of repair. I'll be home in Nov. Can you take a Xikar cutter/lighter into a B&M and they switch it out for you, or do you have to mail it back to Xikar?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I took mine by my B&M who is an authorized dealer and they replaced it no questions asked!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smirak said:


> I know Xikar has a lifetime warranty. I've got a few cutters and lighters that were bombed to me from guys leaving country. Some are in need of repair. I'll be home in Nov. Can you take a Xikar cutter/lighter into a B&M and they switch it out for you, or do you have to mail it back to Xikar?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


As far as i know it must be mailed to the warranty service center!
Only Palio can be exchanged at any retailer that sells them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember reading a post on here awhile back where the person contacted xikar and a representative came out to them and gave them a whole new one. Not sure if this is the norm or not. I would guess it is not, but that just goes to show how good their customer service is.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

carpenter said:


> I remember reading a post on here awhile back where the person contacted xikar and a representative came out to them and gave them a whole new one. Not sure if this is the norm or not. I would guess it is not, but that just goes to show how good their customer service is.


I remember that post as well i think it was Paul Tobacoman maybe if it was him he will chime in!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I had a busted Xikar lighter and saw a rep at a show... he tried to fix it himself to no avail and gave me a brand new one on the spot. I have sent a cutter back to them and received a brand new one, same thing with a different lighter.

Xikar is a stand up company and they honor their guarantee...

Unless you are as lucky as I was and run into a rep, I am 99% sure that you will have to mail it back to them.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mail it in...if a B&M will swap you out then that's good, too. All they do is mail it in for ya and they get a new one themselves I imagine.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I swapped out a xikar lighter at a B&M where I didn't buy the lighter at, it just depends who you talk to.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

authorized dealers should swap it out for you. My local B&M, who are an authoized Xikar retailer, does.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

xikars warenty service is amazing


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Take it to a B&M that is a Xikar distributor and they will replace it on the spot if they have a similar one. If not they will send it in for you for a replacement. Either way you do it is lifetime warranty....Cannot beat it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> As far as i know it must be mailed to the warranty service center!
> Only Palio can be exchanged at any retailer that sells them!!!!!!!!!!!


Xikars can be switched out at authorized dealers... It is a requirement to be a dealer. Done it many times with lighters.

Although I did pick up a Palio cutter today... Love it!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

agentace said:


> I buy all my cigar accessories from lighterusa.com. Free shipping and no tax charges and they even paid for my return label to send back a bad Xikar lighter I had awhile back and replaced it with a new one. Xikar warranty on their lighters is unprecedented. Hope this helps as you B&M dealer should be able to replace it for you on the spot.
> 
> -Ace


I've noticed that a lot of your posts on here are pushing product from LightersUsa.com You might want to use the Retailer forum to push product instead of sounding like an "infomercial." Just sayin.


----------



## h8w8in (Aug 17, 2010)

I had an issue with my cutter and my lighter at different times. Dropped tzhe cutter and it came apart. Of course I was standing on a 10 ft ladder when I dropped it. On the lighter, I have the ex soft flame and there are some covers that protect the hinge for the lid, both of those popped out. Took the cutter into a local B&M that sells Xikar nd they swapped it no questions asked. Decided to smoke a cigar while I was there and pulled my lighter out and the clerk saw the missing covers and went to the case and grabbed me a new one and gave it to me without even asking. Xikar's warranty is amazing.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I remember that post as well i think it was *Paul Tobacman maybe if it was him he will chime in!*


*I corrected your spelling Tony just one letter to many---*:first:

To answer your question a representative for Xikar was at the B&M I call home and replaced it at that time for me. That was great customer service and he could have made me ship it to the company for the repairs/replacement. If you are a regular at a B&M they might help you take care of it.

If you ship it in a padded envelope and send it with a DCN they will correct any problems, defects it might have or opt to replace it like was done in my case....

*Great Customer Service and a Fine Product!*


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got my new Xikar Xi1 (black) cutter from CBID yesterday.

Glad to see they have such a great warranty... and I was even more excited to see they offer you a free pouch for your cutter when you register.

Great company from the looks of it and even more happy that I got it now.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that my B&M will swap it out with no questions asked but I think they are an authorized dealer. You may ask around at your B&M and see if the offer the same deal.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

falconman515 said:


> Just got my new Xikar Xi1 (black) cutter from CBID yesterday.
> 
> Glad to see they have such a great warranty... and I was even more excited to see they offer you a free pouch for your cutter when you register.
> 
> Great company from the looks of it and even more happy that I got it now.


I never realized you could register it - did you do that online?


----------

